# mule deer with a gun a good friend passed on to me



## montanaman (Nov 11, 2012)

this is from a few days ago hunting mule deer in northeast montana. i was using a rifle that a good hunting buddy left me in his will when he passed away this year. the rifle is an ULTRA LIGHT ARMS model 20 single shot bolt in a wildcat 30 rem necked up to 35. 1 shot at 190 yrds and more meat for the freezer


----------



## overboard (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm sure he wanted you to use that gun, and not just look at it. Was nice of him to think of you. 
Congrats.! =D>


----------



## earl60446 (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks like a real nice rack, congrats
Tim


----------



## Jim (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice job sir! :beer:


----------



## JMichael (Nov 12, 2012)

Congrats.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 12, 2012)

Nice one


----------

